# Removing a half installed Wa handle



## Von blewitt (Oct 17, 2013)

I was replacing the Wa- handle on a knife of mine which has quite a thick tang, I thought I'd made enough adjustment that by the time it was burnt on it would be a tight fit, but I was wrong,now I'm in limbo! I'm around 1cm short of having it fit properly and it won't go any further and I'm having a really hard time getting it off again. Are there any tricks for loosening the handle that wont do any permanent damage? Or any way to help it along that last cm




[/IMG]

That's for your help


----------



## Hattorichop (Oct 17, 2013)

Hold a scrap block of wood longer then the blade against the blade face and resting on the ferrule. Smack said block of wood with a hammer and voila, the handle will be removed with no danmage.



Von blewitt said:


> I was replacing the Wa- handle on a knife of mine which has quite a thick tang, I thought I'd made enough adjustment that by the time it was burnt on it would be a tight fit, but I was wrong,now I'm in limbo! I'm around 1cm short of having it fit properly and it won't go any further and I'm having a really hard time getting it off again. Are there any tricks for loosening the handle that wont do any permanent damage? Or any way to help it along that last cm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Von blewitt (Oct 17, 2013)

Thanks Karl, that's what I've been doing but to no avail, I've taken quite a few handles off like that before but this one is proving particularly stubborn! I think I need a bigger hammer


----------



## Von blewitt (Oct 17, 2013)

Haha success!!!
Moral to this story, if at first you don't succeed try a bigger hammer


----------



## Hattorichop (Oct 17, 2013)

haha, Im glad you got it.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Oct 20, 2013)

Von blewitt said:


> Thanks Karl, that's what I've been doing but to no avail, I've taken quite a few handles off like that before but this one is proving particularly stubborn! I think I need a bigger hammer



Huw,
it's just friction. You need to strike a few times before you see some movement. A wood mallet is much kinder (and offers more control because of the wider surface) to your handles than a metal one. Put some masking tape on the edge or you might accidentally remove you fingers with the handle.


----------



## jklip13 (Oct 21, 2013)

try freezing, but make sure its bone dry before or else you will freeze it on. if its totally dry it will shrink the tang and widen the hole


----------



## pkjames (Oct 30, 2013)

it is a tricky business, glad you got it mate


----------

